# It's that time... '06 Z31 Calendar Submission request...



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Time to start accepting photos for the '06 Z31 Calendar.

http://www.az-zbum.com/2006.z31.calendar.1.shtml


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I might have the Z done for the 07 calendar...until then though it will just be in parts.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Just a reminder:
Submissions due Monday.
rules you must follow:
http://www.az-zbum.com/2006.z31.calendar.1.shtml

Submission page updated.
http://www.az-zbum.com/2006.z31.calendar.2.shtml

That is all.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

All my pics are in the gallery, if you want to use any of those. My car isn't the greatest but I'm sure you can use them for filler if you clean them up..... The original 3 pics I submitted are the best.


----------



## rustyholtzen (Apr 9, 2005)

*Done soon*

I am almost done with my i dont know if it will be in time for pic. But resto on 87 started out 86 but liked the 87 sty better. reb motor tran, all new sup droped the right way, just got done blocking primer. Going back Hot red on top half and going charcoal on bottom. comp resto. I will send pics when done.

Rusty


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

I know it's a little early, but when do you think that the calendars will be available to buy?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

If you just want the pictures, it's possible that if you ask nicely, he still might have some left from last year or even 2004-2003.


----------

